# OT: Fantasy League



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

To my fellow Suns fans.

I have setup a Fantasy League through Yahoo.

Let me know if oyu are interested in joining up and I will PM you the details. :cheers:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I wanna. Pm me.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

me too. pm me


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

i'm in if it is free


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

yeh im up for some of that pm me


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

yeah-ya. pm me!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm not sure if I want to join... PM me with more information, please.


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

is it free


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, as long as you have a Yahoo! ID.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

CAn i join pm me


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

6 spots filled so far. Keep the requests coming. :cheers:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm interested.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> I'm not sure if I want to join... PM me with more information, please.


Me too please


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I really want to, but i already signed up for another one, and i don't really have the time to run two.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey, I'll do it. First time I'd be doing a bball one though haha. Pm me as well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We need more to join. I think some may have left this group because I thought there more people in it last time I checked. And Yahoo's league notes says it wont allow us to draft with odd number of people. We have 7 right now.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

You doing a live draft? I've gotta say...that makes a HUGE difference. More fun that way (trash talkin' and all).

If so...send me an invite, please. This year, Golden State shocks the Valley of the Sun in real life *AND * in the fantasy world!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Getting closer. Couple of teams dropped out. Need to fill a few more spots. PM me for details. Looks like we will be moving to a Live Draft which will make it alot more interesting.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Quick reminder. The LIVE Draft will take place this Friday afternoon. Check the league page for complete details if you need them. :cheers:


----------



## csh711 (Jul 27, 2005)

still time to join?? PM me if so with the details.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy ****...I totally forgot about the draft but ended up with a bad *** team though.

Iverson, Hughes, Kidd, Maggs, Marshall, Tinlsey, Wally, Curry, Terry, Murphy, Dixon, Alston, PJ Brown. 

Anyone want a guard for a good big man?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Holy ****...I totally forgot about the draft but ended up with a bad *** team though.
> 
> Iverson, Hughes, Kidd, Maggs, Marshall, Tinlsey, Wally, Curry, Terry, Murphy, Dixon, Alston, PJ Brown.
> 
> Anyone want a guard for a good big man?


Wait in line...i, too, missed the draft. I've got some G/SF I'll give up for a big man, too. Check my squad out!


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

woops... i missed the draft aswell this is my line up. 
PG S. Marbury 
SG	M. Peterson 
G	C. Paul
SF	C. Anthony
PF	D. Nowitzki
F	C. Bosh
C	B. Miller
C	N. Hilario :S
Util	J. Smith
Util	G. Hill
BN	J. Nelson
BN	Q. Richardson
BN	V. Radmanovic

Im happy


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

not as happy as me :cheers: 

PG: Nash
SG: Stephen Jackson
G: Ridnour
SF: Tayshaun
PF: KMart
F: James Jones
C: Duncan
C: Big Ben
Util: Odom
Util: Damon Jones
Bench: Jaric
Bench: Deng
Bench: OPEN
IL: Amare


----------

